# Le loin est-il le nouveau proche ?



## onkoy

Bonjour

Je suis en train d'écrire un texte sur le télétravail en pandémie. Est-ce que la question ci-dessous serait correcte du point de vue stylistique?

"Le loin est-il le nouveau proche?"

Merci.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

les mots sont bien placés, la phrase est grammaticalement correcte, mais elle ne veut rien dire : son sens est incompréhensible (sauf peut-être en philosophie ou en poésie moderne).
Que veux-tu exprimer ?


----------



## onkoy

J'ai voulu faire allusion au "nouveau normal". Selon le nouveau mode de travail à distance, les gens qui télétravaillent sont physiquement loins de leurs collègues  mais cherchent des moyens pour être  proche avec eux (outils de visioconférences etc.).


----------



## pointvirgule

Le problème est que cette construction, calquée sur une langue étrangère (_X is the new Y_) n'est pas idiomatique en français.
Pour exprimer la même idée, je proposerais, par exemple : _La proximité se vit-elle maintenant à distance_ _?_


----------



## onkoy

Oui, c'était ça que je voulais dire. Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

La formule est quand même souvent utilisée en français branché  en référence à  une série à  succès. 
Exemple :
_L'orange est-il vraiment le nouveau noir ?_


----------



## pointvirgule

Bezoard said:


> La formule est quand même souvent utilisée en français branché en référence à une série à succès.


Oui, je suis au fait des séries télévisées qui proviennent de mon continent. N'empêche que_ le loin est le nouveau proche_ ou _la distance est la nouvelle proximité_, ça ne le fait pas, à mon humble avis.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> souvent utilisée en français branché en référence à une série à succès.


ce qui explique que je ne la connaisse pas...


----------



## Bezoard

Exactement. Moi qui ne connais même pas la série qui je crois passait sur Netflix que je n'ai pas, il m'a fallu un certain temps pour m'apercevoir que cette expression commençait doucement à envahir les publications françaises dans l'air du temps.
Mais du coup, le titre proposé par Onkoy me paraît acceptable.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour moi, ça reste du charabia et, pour exprimer ce que veut dire Onkoy, je préfère grandement la formulation de pointvirgule (message 4) : « La proximité se vit-elle maintenant à distance ? » Ça conserve l'oxymore, et c'est du français.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est aussi du charabia pour moi. Ce qui me dérange en fait le plus est la substantivation de _loin_ et de _proche_, qui n'est pas du tout naturelle pour moi.

La proposition de PV est sans aucun doute meilleure, mais si l'on voulait rester au plus proche de la suggestion initiale, on pourrait envisager :

_L'éloignement est-il la nouvelle proximité ?_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, et ça fait apparaître plus clairement le paradoxe.


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis d'accord pour le charabia mais je défendais simplement l'utilisation voulue par onkoy de la construction étudiée, qui me paraît acceptable dans un titre, surtout dans un titre, d'autant que depuis un certain nombre d'années, ler titres et les intertitres sont le terrain privilégié des formules à l'emporte-piéce, des jeux de mots, des clins d'oeil, qui ne répugnent pas au charabia pour le plaisir d'une formule accrocheuse.
Après,  si l'on veut faire de la relecture et proposer un meilleur choix de mots, la dernière formule proposée par MC me semble aussi préférable.
On pourrait être encore plus dans le vent avec : _le distanciel est-il le nouveau présentiel ?_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Finalement, je suis d'accord avec tes arguments, Bezoard, et je constate que l'air du temps et le langage branché peuvent faire on ménage avec la stylistique : reconnaissons quand même que « Le distanciel est-il le nouveau présentiel ? » a plus de gueule que « Le loin est-il le nouveau proche ? ». C'est en tout cas plus compréhensible.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est en tout cas plus compréhensible.


En effet. _Le loin est-il le nouveau proche ?_ était en fait totalement obscur pour moi avant qu'onkoy ne l'explique dans son second message.


----------



## OLN

D'accord avec vous (bien sûr ).
Dans l'expression en VO, on ne remplace pas une chose par une autre de nature fondamentalement opposée.
 "Le distanciel est-il le nouveau présentiel ?" / "L'éloignement est-il la nouvelle proximité ? " est sans doute accrocheur pour les branchouilles (les mêmes qui télétravaillent plus qu'avant ), mais c'est pour moi un oxymore vraiment trop abscons pour quelqu'un qui n'y verra pas un clin d'œil au calque de l'anglais. 

Pour s'interroger sur une tendance qui en remplace une autre, on peut dire p. ex. _Le télétravail /travailler à distance/le distanciel serait-il  la nouvelle norme ? _


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, mais tu perds le paradoxe / l'oxymore, qui interpelle le lecteur : si on veut conserver ce trope, il faut passer par le _langage branchouille_ (ta formule me plaît, ne pas oublier le H).


----------

